# DIMC- class of 2014



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

*I have made up my mind about going to DIMC!*​ 
I have been researching about medical schools in Pakistan for the past coupla months and DIMC seems to be the best government college in Pakistan by far especially since it meets the basic needs of foreign students (you gotta admit the campus looks amazing! #happy ) 


I want to share these links with you guys that I found very helpful in knowing more about DIMC..


http://www.duhs.edu.pk/download/prospectus/dimc-2008.pdf 
http://www.duhs.edu.pk/download/prospectus/prospectus-ibms-2009.pdf 


And my question, ofcourse, is:

Is anybody planning on going to Dow International Medical College (DIMC) this year?


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi!! DIMC looks like a really nice university. I like it because it is international. I wanted to know how the dorms and food is at DIMC. Are the dorms safe? How is the teaching? How are the professors? What difficulties do students encounter while trying to adjust to the environment? I would be very greatful if someone answers my questions!


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

09rkhalid said:


> Hi!! DIMC looks like a really nice university. I like it because it is international. I wanted to know how the dorms and food is at DIMC. Are the dorms safe? How is the teaching? How are the professors? What difficulties do students encounter while trying to adjust to the environment? I would be very greatful if someone answers my questions!


 
The girls hostel is pretty good and I have heard that it's safe too. And as far as I know the boys' hostel has been closed down so they have to make living arrangements on their own. And as for the food, I saw the menu on the DIMC group on facebook and they basically have all the delicious desi food. So, if you are okay with desi food then there should be no problems. 

Yes, DIMC has mostly international students and some locals.


----------



## rashope (Apr 4, 2009)

From what I herd about DIMC is that currently it has a bit less than a 50% pass rate...... My cousin is currently attending and well think of it this way, they will charge 10k a year no matter what. so if you fail 1 year that's and additional 10k for them. DMC has decent stats but DIMC according to my cousin lacks in education factor. They were not well equipped to pass those first year exams therefore such a high failure rate. After I learned about this I changed my mind and am planning to apply for SGU or Antigua way better and not only that SGU is quallified EVERYWHERE!!!!! so yea its pretty awesome.

Oh i forgot to add they make a LOT MORE MONEY on foreign students than they will ever make in the batch of local students. So DIMC I suggest you explore other options unless you really wanna go there but I wont throw away my future to that school because its so new and we have no stats as to how the students do after they graduate as in USMLE passing rates and such and SGU has about an 85% first time passing rate. Its worth getting an education that actually gives you something not a hoax.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rashope! So DIMC is good with their international status and facilities, but not its education? I ve heard that since DIMC is a government institution, teaching is not so good and sometimes the professors dont even show up for class! Is this true? Is Aga Khan University better?


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

As a current student at DIMC, I just want to share a few words:

-The curriculum is the same as DMC and SMC's curriculum.
-The newly implemented semester system is efficient and I like it better than the annual system. 
-The teachers speak good English and are all competitive and know what they're talking about; they are all, for the most part, very approachable.
-The facility is great, up to par with American standards. 
-The girls' hostels are very nice with a well-designed facade. I'm kind of jealous because the boy's don't have the same luxury.
-Caribbean schools cater to students who want to go back to the States or Canada to do residency; therefore, their curriculum is based on the USMLE's. Why would Pakistani medical schools do the same?
-Don't question the education; You're getting a pretty darn good one.
-As holds no matter where you go, you have to put in the effort, work hard, and do well on USMLE's. You can't hold the college accountable or anybody else but you. 
- Personally, I dislike DIMC and living in Pakistan, but I'm gonna stick it out through these tough years, because I want to be a doctor.

If you have any more questions regarding DIMC, feel free to ask them.


----------



## rashope (Apr 4, 2009)

Khalid AKU is way better. in fact did you know DIMC lowered thier standards from 700 to 550 on SAT 2s because of thier poor performance and so much complaint from the students who got accepted in 08. remember this is only the third year, we dont even know how future students will do. AKU has by far one of the best stats in terms of paki med schools. Their are only a few med schools on par but I know many people from my family who have graduated from both DMC and AKU. Everyone who has graduated from AKU is very successful were ever they went. a few people from DMC that I know of didnt get residencies in the states. trust me there is a reason why AKU charges about ~25k per year as opposed to dows 10k.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree. AKU is the best medical school in Pakistan, hands down. Graduates from there match into Orthopaedic surgery and other top specialties. However, getting into AKU is no joke. Suffice to say, it's not a back-up for students who can't get into allopathic schools.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the information everyone! What is the difference between the semester system and the annual system? Is the semester system like the American High School semester system? How long are the breaks there? Do we need to buy a car for transportation or will the university provide transportation sometimes? What activities can we participate in at DIMC? Thank you for the help!


----------



## rashope (Apr 4, 2009)

Khalid have you opened your scope to any other med schools. I suggest you look at options in the carribs such as SGU which is accepted by almost EVERY MAJOR country just look at their list. you can go anywhere!!! DIMC is like a backup school if you really cant get into anythin better.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Rashope, I havent researched much about other schools! Just a little on DIMC and AKU! Are there any others in Pakistan that are nice and have good facilites? If you don't mind sharing, which med school are you attending or plan to attend currently and how is it there?


----------



## rashope (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm still in 12grade however im planning to apply to Shifa medical college in Islamabad. Its also a very good school and from what ive heard its very competitive.
I think its a good school but I am actually planning to apply for SGU and AUA then Shifa. My cousin who goes to DIMC is pretty much surviving with all hes got and has actually turned me away from DIMC. Its a tough decision but my priorities are as follows, SGU - Shifa- AUA. So depending on where I get in Inshallah I will go to them in the following order. The euducation in Cariibs is very nice and also very much worth it if your planning to practice in the states because you do all your rotations or up to 2 years of your rotations in the states. AUA gives last 2 yrs f rotations in the states and if you impress the hospital during rotations then you will have a much better chance getting good residencies.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

rashope said:


> I'm still in 12grade however im planning to apply to Shifa medical college in Islamabad. Its also a very good school and from what ive heard its very competitive.
> I think its a good school but I am actually planning to apply for SGU and AUA then Shifa. My cousin who goes to DIMC is pretty much surviving with all hes got and has actually turned me away from DIMC. Its a tough decision but my priorities are as follows, SGU - Shifa- AUA. So depending on where I get in Inshallah I will go to them in the following order. The euducation in Cariibs is very nice and also very much worth it if your planning to practice in the states because you do all your rotations or up to 2 years of your rotations in the states. AUA gives last 2 yrs f rotations in the states and if you impress the hospital during rotations then you will have a much better chance getting good residencies.


What's your cousins name?


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Rashope, if you dont mind sharing, what does your cousin not like about DIMC? What problems has your cousin encountered while at DIMC?


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hey US_medstudent, *
*Since you are currently attending DIMC, would you mind answering these questions*

*1) Does DIMC have any PTAP seats for foreign students and do you know if anybody those seats? *
*2) If I take Anotomy and Physiology over the summer would it help me do better once I get into DIMC? I guess my question is, Are you learning the same material as you would here in the US?*
*3) Can I transfer/migrate after 2 years at any other government college in Pakistan to DIMC?*
*4) Exactly when do they inform you whether you got in or not? Because If I don't get in for some reason, I want to be back on time for my next semester here which is gonna be end of August.*

*Thanks so much for taking the time out to answer my questions!*


P.S. Anybody else who might be able to help is most welcomed to reply.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

chitownzchica said:


> *Hey US_medstudent, *
> *Since you are currently attending DIMC, would you mind answering these questions*
> 
> *1) Does DIMC have any PTAP seats for foreign students and do you know if anybody those seats? *
> ...


1)No PTAP or any sort of scholarships at DIMC. Their all self-finance seats.

2) Undergrad anatomy and physio are much different then med school anatomy and physio, and even if you do take them at a med school, anatomy in pakistan is much more detailed. So dont pay for classes which your going to take here anyway, it wont help much. If you want to get a good start, just get an Anatomy book like Gray's Anatomy and start memorirzing. Its pure memorization and nothing else. Dont worry about physio, you can cover it when you get here.

3)Transfers are considered on a case by case basis. There are no rules or set criteria. It also depends on availability during that year.

4)We found out only 2 weeks before class started. That's how it works in Pakistan its not only our med school but others as well. We started in October of last year but I think their starting in September this year, I'm not 100% sure. Just keep calling the administration office after the application deadline ends. Ask for Dr. Rana, shes in charge of admissions.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Would you guys recommend DIMC? was it hard to adjust to the environment? I had a similiar question to chitownzchica, the deadline for DIMC is after the beginning of the semester here. Is admissions on a rolling basis--the sooner you apply the sooner you know if you got in or do they wait until the deadline and then evaluate?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

fouz said:


> Would you guys recommend DIMC? was it hard to adjust to the environment? I had a similiar question to chitownzchica, the deadline for DIMC is after the beginning of the semester here. Is admissions on a rolling basis--the sooner you apply the sooner you know if you got in or do they wait until the deadline and then evaluate?


I personally think its the best school for foreigners in Pakistan, theres really no competition in this aspect. The overall school environment at DIMC is similar to back home but its adjusting to off campus life that you have to do after getting here. They wait until the deadline is over.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

US_medstudent said:


> I personally think its the best school for foreigners in Pakistan, theres really no competition in this aspect. The overall school environment at DIMC is similar to back home but its adjusting to off campus life that you have to do after getting here. They wait until the deadline is over.


 

--Is there any way of getting your clinical rotations in the US? How well do you think they are preparing you for USMLE or are they preparing you at all? Is the admissions process really competittive? Thanks...I really want to study in Pakistan ..i hope to go to either Aga Khan or DIMC


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

US_medstudent, what is the difference between the semester and annual system? and is it competitive to get in? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

fouz said:


> --Is there any way of getting your clinical rotations in the US? How well do you think they are preparing you for USMLE or are they preparing you at all? Is the admissions process really competittive? Thanks...I really want to study in Pakistan ..i hope to go to either Aga Khan or DIMC


Yes, you are able to do elective clinical rotations in the US once you've passed the Step 1. You'll have to arrange these rotations on your own, no one from the school will assist you. I think Aga Khan is the only school which actually follows the USMLE curriculum, for the rest of the pakistani schools you'll need to prepare for the USMLE on your own. The material covered on the USMLE is usually much easier then what the pakistani curriculum puts you through, especially in terms of Anatomy.



09rkhalid said:


> US_medstudent, what is the difference between the semester and annual system? and is it competitive to get in? Thanks for all your help!


The annual system basically refers to a calender year where your tested after one year, your tested for the whole year all together at the end. The school runs from fall to summer with no academic breaks. 

The semester system is what most of us are use to North America, two semesters in a year and final exams at the end of each semester. Many schools are adopting the semester system. DIMC, AKU and Shifa all have semester systems.

DIMC is relatively new so the competition is growing with each year. Its relatively easier to get in since they dont emphasize the IBCC score as much as the rest of the pakistani schools, they tend to look more at your highschool GPA, so it gives the American students a better chance.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

well said. +rep


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you Med_Student. Do you know what the average GPA amoung the students may be? It dose not say on the website.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

09rkhalid said:


> Thank you Med_Student. Do you know what the average GPA amoung the students may be? It dose not say on the website.


Not exactly sure, I would just be guessing. It really depends on how many students apply and how many empty seats are left. We have really dumb kids in our batch, my guess is they had just the bare minimum GPA that gives you a 650 on the IBCC and they were accepted either due to some kids dropping out or those just applied but never matriculated so the school had empty seats to fill. This happens with every government school, they have a certain number of seats which they have to fill so if they dont have enough good standing candidates, they'll fill them with students which meet the bare minimum requirements. They dont want to let those seats go to waste and they also dont want to lose that cash.


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

Assalam ualaikum...

Great time reading the posts!!!...
I have got most of the information from the website. It's just the Application Form which I could nto find out. Does anyone here have any idea about the application form for this year? I intend to join DIOW.

Thank you.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

The application form is available online. We have to take an enterence test tough. 
US_Medstudent, so will we be following the same exact semester plan as the students in the US? Is the campus environment and life similar to that in the US? Thanks!


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

09rkhalid said:


> The application form is available online. We have to take an enterence test tough.
> US_Medstudent, so will we be following the same exact semester plan as the students in the US? Is the campus environment and life similar to that in the US? Thanks!


Yes, its same exact system but the dates arent the same. Theres no winter break or christmas holidays or thanksgiving so all those days you use to get off, you can forget about them. 

Campus life at DIMC is the closest thing you'll get to back home in any paki school. It really depends on who you make friends with and the crowd you hangout with, usually group of friends are decided by where you came from, ie us, canada, middle east, local, etc.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks again! So basically...are the people nice there or no?!!!  Sorry to ask, but from your expierences, are they accepting of everyone? I would like to go to DIMC, but I am still a little anxious about how all the students there are. Do you think an indvidual encounters problems when trying to adjust with the students there? Also, approximatly how many locals are there? Thanks so much!


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

09rkhalid said:


> Thanks again! So basically...are the people nice there or no?!!!  Sorry to ask, but from your expierences, are they accepting of everyone? I would like to go to DIMC, but I am still a little anxious about how all the students there are. Do you think an indvidual encounters problems when trying to adjust with the students there? Also, approximatly how many locals are there? Thanks so much!


Dude, this place is like any other, just as in HS and in College, you have the good, the bad and the awful. Being accepted isnt something one should be worried about, some people are very social others are anti-social. There arent many friendships among the seniors and lower-class men, theres a lot of mistrust bc they mess around with you when you get here so you end up not trusting them which wasnt the case in HS or college back home but theres enough kids in your own batch to be friends with. I think this place was the easiest place to adjust to since there were so many kids from the US, and I actually ended up knowing a few from back through other friends so its a small world. I think there are about 15-20 pure locals in my batch, the 2nd your batch has a lot of them but their a minority in my batch.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for your continuous help! I hear the seniors play a lot of pranks on you the first few days!


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

US_Medstudent, do you also know when they let you start moving into the dorms? School starts on Sept. 28, so when would they let us in by? Thanks!!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

09rkhalid said:


> The application form is available online. We have to take an enterence test tough.
> US_Medstudent, so will we be following the same exact semester plan as the students in the US? Is the campus environment and life similar to that in the US? Thanks!


I can't find the form on the website..all it says is that it will be posted during the first week june


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

fouz said:


> I can't find the form on the website..all it says is that it will be posted during the first week june


Assalam ualaikum!...

Even I also couldnt find it earlier but atlast found it..follow d steps down and u will get it.. inshAllah---

for d Application Form-
go to duhs.edu.pk... then below at the right end of the page..click on VIEW ALL, under News and Events... then click on the news -ATTENTION OVERSEAS STUDENTS for ADMISSION in MBBS / BDS at Dow University of Health Sciences,
when the page appears, you will find at d end the application form which you could download. ..
as for d direct link to that page, click below-
[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]

All d best.#laugh



09rkhalid said:


> The application form is available online. We have to take an enterence test tough.
> US_Medstudent, so will we be following the same exact semester plan as the students in the US? Is the campus environment and life similar to that in the US? Thanks!


The Entrance Test is only for the ones who had take taken and submitted SAT scores.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Do I still have to take the test if i apply for IBCC equivalence?


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

If you submit IBCC equivalence certificate with your meirt certificate.. you will NOT have to write then entrance test.
Entrance Test is ONLY for the students who had submitted SAT II scores. And so the the entrance test is based on the SAT II curriculum.

so if you are not going to submit your SAT II scores but IBCC then you won't have to take the entrance test.


All the best.


*[Moderator Edit]:* Spelling fixed. STOP spelling like you're writing someone a text message.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Does DIMC have an orientation day when we can meet everyone, get a tour of the school, and pick up our sceduals? When do they usually let us know all of this or the date of our orientation? How do you get your dorm and find out who you will be living with? Thanks!


----------



## sara_sara (Mar 11, 2007)

did anyone apply to DIMC yet? is the international form online as well..I cant find it on their website. Any help will be appreciated.!

nevermind the above post i found it. I have another question. Is it better to submit the form online or just mail it in?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

sara_sara said:


> nevermind the above post i found it. I have another question. Is it better to submit the form online or just mail it in?


Submit it online, its faster and cheaper. I did it online last year.

Orientation is the first day of school. The whole first week is just getting introduced to medicine and the school. Everyone in your year has the same schedule as you, its posted on the notice board and online so you can download it.

As far as the dorms, currently theres only one student living there. I hear many of the guys moved out bc there's no A/C and the kid living there is worried about radiation poisoning. They just built a radiology clinic underneath the dorms this semester which has x-rays, CT scan and an MRI so the dorms are totally deserted, the last kid in there is probably moving out to. So if you do plan on moving in, I guess you wont have to share and you can pick your own room since there all empty. The overall conditions of the guys dorms are bad, horrible desi food and the comunal bathrooms are disgusting from what I hear.

The girls dorms are extremely nice and they dont have to worry about the radiation. One of the benefits of living on campus is the fact that the power never goes out due to the campus being run on generators (both guys and girls hostels).


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

does anyone know how long it typically takes for ibcc by mail? thanks


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

I'm hoping to attend DIMC this fall also.

School is set to start on September 28th right?

also, for the entrance exam, I'm going to be preparing with my SAT 2 books... whats everyone else going to do? I'm hoping its nothing too crazy


also for those of you who are unsure if you want to attend or not, my brother and close friend are both currently 1st year students there and are still recommending it to me, so it can't be that bad... right?


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

I am planning to get admitted through SAT II scores.. But the test date is 10th October.. can I still take it??? cant understand..:S..!!!.. i cant go to Pak for IBCC equivalence actually!!!..wondering if it would work by posting them?? anyone in the same situation???...thank you.


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

imran.sheikh said:


> I'm hoping to attend DIMC this fall also.
> 
> School is set to start on September 28th right?
> 
> ...


Heyy your taricks brother haha. I would recommend the school, it's hard to get adjusted in the beginning, you tend to feel REALLY homesick, but you make alot of new friends and in the end you're all from the same place going through the same thing, which makes getting situated a whole a lot better.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Rose Gem said:


> I am planning to get admitted through SAT II scores.. But the test date is 10th October.. can I still take it??? cant understand..:S..!!!.. i cant go to Pak for IBCC equivalence actually!!!..wondering if it would work by posting them?? anyone in the same situation???...thank you.


Why don't you try mailing your documents for ibcc equivalence. From what i know, they will only admit students with out SAT II/ IBCC if they have seats left over; If they do, then the candidate will have to take the SAT II tests in october and get the score required-if they get the scores then they are eligible to take the semester exam.


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Hey

So was just wondering if anyone is giving their entrance exam this Saturday(1st Aug) ..since I am.. -sigh-

I actually have to start studying, which will be mainly reading through the SAT books. (It is after all a formality, so Im not that bothered)

But alas, we do have to pass the test.. 40% I believe.

I had a cousin who joined DIMC last year, and left after 5 months with a whole lot of negative to say. Put me off a bit :/ Wont mention much, since I do know that DIMC does have students who really want to do medicine(sincere and all) so current students dont come charging at me.

I talked to Dr Tayyaba from the administrations department at Dow and she said the top 8 students from this years batch will be going to DMC!!!! (I hope I make within that top 8-InshAllah)

But yes, AKU is my FIRST option. Lets see if I wowed them with my interview. hopefully.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

good luck!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm planning on attending DIMC this fall...as soon as my AP test scores arrive from America, I can go and register. I haven't visited the campus yet but my parents went and talked to some current students. Although it is said that AKU is a much better school than DIMC, my parents encountered some students who had originally gone to AKU but switched over to DIMC because AKU does not offer as many case studies as DIMC.


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello!

Just three days and I'll be appearing for the entry test on 8th august!
One little query: What kind of material should you be studying? FSc or SAT II books?


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Anno..

I gave my test on the first with 3 other people. I got a call from Dr Tayyaba the same day telling me that I cleared the test ^.^ same with the other three as well. (Do remember you only have to pass the test yeah)

I only had 4 days of prep..most of the day sspent procrastinatin like MAD.

I only did the SAT books. and most of was just reading through the book and doing sample papers. 

For the question paper give itself, more questions were on bio and chem.. 50 questions alotogether, one hour paper.. and there were a few FSc questions..

Now I did the AKU entrance exam, and went through the FSc books really well, so I knew most of the questions that came out.. But they are not hard!

Soo, I say just do the SAT.

I wonder if its the same paper given.. if you want, I can even tell you some of the questions that came out(if I can remember them at least)




if you want that is..


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

Uakram could you post some questions? I?d definitely like to hear some of the stuff thats going to be on this entrance exam... i?ve only taken the SATs and never prepared with ?Fsc books?so have no idea on the part of the entrance exam tha will come from those books


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey!
Wow Congrats! And thanks a lot uakram! I'd love to have a look at the questions. 
And I guess I can totally relate to what you had been through, because like you I too have just 4 days. Um make it 3 Oh God! I hope I make it!

Actually, I have both SAT II and FSc books, but I think I'll stick to the SAT ones, because the latter makes up a total of six books and I don't have much time.
So, thanks a lot and do post the questions


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh trust me, I couldnt be bothered to study through the Fsc books. lol

Now remember, I'm not sure if the same paper will be given to you guys..nor do I remember the options yeah. Some of the questions I remember are:

1. The name of the bones of the palm
2. The name of the acid that can be used as eye wash as well
3. The amount of Calcium that deposits in a childs bone(percentage)
4. A question related to classification(mammals) Sorry dont remember! but you might as well read through the chapter


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds alright! I hope we get the same thing
Thanks again!


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

hah no worries!
Goooood luck :]


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Uakram... I'll definitely be reviewing the anatomy portion of SAT 2 Bio...


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey!

I passed the test! And now, my admission is confirmed 

By the way, the very first question was about the mammals, and another one was about the use of boric acid. So that was helpful Uakram --thankies!


----------



## sara_sara (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey everyone. Okay so my dad submitted the form to DIMC's admission office but they told him that the student should be present there during the entire admission process. This is strange because I was thinking only to leave from Canada once my admission is confirmed. Also, since I will have my IBCC equivalency I wouldnt need to write any tests but that person told my dad that everyone has to write a test for chem and physics on 25th september since they r changing to semester system. Anyone who has applied from abroad please help me out. I will also give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

sara_sara
An entrance test is manditory for all applicants. They mention this in their website. Its mainly a formality and you simply have to pass. Therefore you have to be in karachi to be able to take the test, which is conducted every saturday for this and the next month. Once again, mentioned on their site.

So when they say test, the just mean the entrance exam which consists of phy, bio and chem.

Since you're handing in an equivalence certificate for you Highschool, I'm assuming you didnt take the SAT 2 exams yeah?

You might as well call them, and they will clarify whatever doubts you have.





Oh and Good Luck Imran

And congratz Anno (maybe I'll see you this year then? :])


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, I took the test on august 8, and my questions were different..just letting you know  ...The test wasn't too bad...Good luck! i passed the test and am planning on attending DIMC 




uakram said:


> Oh trust me, I couldnt be bothered to study through the Fsc books. lol
> 
> Now remember, I'm not sure if the same paper will be given to you guys..nor do I remember the options yeah. Some of the questions I remember are:
> 
> ...


Hey! I met you there! what are the other formalities we have to complete? I




anno said:


> Hey!
> 
> I passed the test! And now, my admission is confirmed
> 
> By the way, the very first question was about the mammals, and another one was about the use of boric acid. So that was helpful Uakram --thankies!


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Formalities, I believe you have to pay the fees now ;p

and congratz fouz!


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats Fouz! Its just the payment that is left now. After that, they might take you fer a campus tour. 
Anyhow, yeah will be seeing you soon Uakram#happy

Oh and good luck Sara and Imran!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*There's a button right next to where it says "QUOTE" that you can use to multi-quote posts instead of posting over and over. Please use it from now on.

Thanks.
*


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

From what I know, the PMDC has made it a rule that all the applicants need to appear for an entry test. Without that, you can't get through. 
Anyway it's just 40% that you need. So out of 50, you can definitely get 20 right.
And the test is a lot like SAT. Just go through the books that you have and stress on bio and chem. I got only two questions from physics. I guess they use the same question paper. 
Anyway, when will you be appearing for the test? Hope you have all your documents ready by now! Cheers!


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to be taking the exam sometime in mid-september, haven't thought of the exact date just yet...


----------



## CharmingRimz (Mar 23, 2009)

The SAT 2 books are enough to study for the entrance exam right? I'm so confused...I'm supposed to be booking a flight for Pakistan from California in the beginning of September so I can be there for one of the entrance exams! I'm nervous...haha  I have to start studying! Anyone know if there is a sample test anywhere?

Also...I just heard something really weird from my brother's friend. He said that there was this new rule out for u.s. citizens that you have to do 1/2 years (60 units) of undergrad before you can go to an international medical school...basically they're trying to reduce the percentage of students going to medical school right after highschool. Has anyone heard of this? Any of you going to DIMC right after highschool?


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

I only had 4 days of prep before I gave the entrance test(I gave it on the first of Aug), and it was enough for me ^^ even though I was freaking out most of the time. Lol, but the other 3 kids who were with me had little time to prepare as well, and well cleared the test. 
Its not too bad, just read through the basics and you'll be fine. and yeah just do your prep from the SAT 2 books, its really enough. You just have to pass.

And yeah I have a friend who is going to DIMC right after highschool(shes from NY)
I just completed my Alevels, so cant help you there. 

But Im pretty sure that you can call the university and ask them, they'll explain everything clearly.


----------



## CharmingRimz (Mar 23, 2009)

uakram said:


> I only had 4 days of prep before I gave the entrance test(I gave it on the first of Aug), and it was enough for me ^^ even though I was freaking out most of the time. Lol, but the other 3 kids who were with me had little time to prepare as well, and well cleared the test.
> Its not too bad, just read through the basics and you'll be fine. and yeah just do your prep from the SAT 2 books, its really enough. You just have to pass.
> 
> And yeah I have a friend who is going to DIMC right after highschool(shes from NY)
> ...


-- Alright, thanks a lot...I actually called up the medical board that makes the rules for u.s. citizens who want to go to international medical schools (The California board for me) and they said it was alright...so I guess my brother's friend was just out to get me, lol :]

Yeah I was never too good at calming myself down to study, haha...but you're saying that the test isn't too bad so I guess I'll just use this information as a method of calming me down! :happy:

Question...how do we get our books? When do we get them? Like the first day of school?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm coming from Chicago, straight out of high school; your friend is definitely pulling your leg, lol. Just take a deep breath and get started with your admission process. InshAllah, everything will go well!


----------



## ahaque (Jun 21, 2009)

so if we pass the entry exam, is our admission confirmed?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

ahaque said:


> so if we pass the entry exam, is our admission confirmed?


Yes, you're in if you pass the test. In reality, the test is just a formality that some other organization requires of DIMC to inflict upon the kids; that's why you only need 40% to pass. I went to see Dr. Tayyaba at the admissions office and she said that pretty much everyone is in as long as they have all their documents in order and take the entry test. It's extremely helpful that they give you the choice to pick which Saturday you want to take the test. Just study from SAT II prep books for it and you'll be fine (and if you don't have any, go to sparknotes.com and use their online SAT II prep books for biology, chemistry, and physics...that's what I did, lol). Best of luck, ahaque. Feel free to message me if you have any more questions and I'll try my best to help!


----------



## ahaque (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for your help, but i already took the test today..and i passed! 

sorry i forgot to add this on the other post, but does anybody know when they're going to call us for dorms and all that good stuff?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

ahaque said:


> thanks for your help, but i already took the test today..and i passed!


Congrats! Do you happen to remember what kind of questions were asked, by any chance?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

For those of you looking to move in to the dorms

1)If your a girl then your in luck. The girls dorms are nice and actually better then some of the dorms I've seen in the US. Only draw back, no A/C. You're fine in the winter months but summer months......

2)If your a guy then your screwed. I heard everyone moved out from the dorms and no one lives there. They built a radiology clinic underneath and basically the kids living there didnt want to get cancer so its totally deserted. Also, I saw the dorms and there pretty bad. One common bathroom for all the guys and the rooms themselves werent to great. There suppose to build a real dorm building for guys similar to the one they have for girls sometime in the future but no one knows when.

Note: Go to the dorms and check them out for yourself before you make any arrangements, this goes for the guys and girls but especially for the guys. If your already in Pakistan go before school starts and check them out and if your not in Pakistan, make sure you have a place to stay other then the dorms until you check them out.

P.S-Dont trust the school administration with anything, this is Pakistan not America.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

US_medstudent said:


> P.S-Dont trust the school administration with anything, this is Pakistan not America.


haha excellent advice. and an informative post +rep :thumbsup:


----------



## ahaque (Jun 21, 2009)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Congrats! Do you happen to remember what kind of questions were asked, by any chance?


yea i remember a few,

1. which animal does not have a gall bladder
2. which blood type is the universal donor
3. what causes syphilis
4. what percent is skeletal mass
5. the name of a muslim scientist ( something about, hes really famous and wrote alot of books) i didnt know the answer to that 
6. what is horse power
7. and something about which has the strongest current 

umm..those are the ones i remember, but make sure you go through your chemistry especially over carbohydrates, hydrogen bonds, and different types of reactions. 
physics, dont worry about it. 
also, SAT II books did not help at all! i just knew 10 questions for sure, the rest i guessed like no other. alot of questions you just have to read carefully and use your common sense to answer them. inshallah youll pass


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahaque, you're a total lifesaver!!! Just looking over the ones you gave me, I only knew the blood donor one right off the bat...that's a sign that I need to study harder, lol. And chemistry is one of my weakest points, so that's just terrific. Now I have a better idea of what to study. Thanks so much, you rock!!! ^_^


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

hmm do remember that the questions usually end up different(or at least slightly different), the ET I took on the first of Aug, only had one question that ahaque mentioned.

So just study everything? well how much you can, since you just have to pass. Afterall when on vacation in Pk, it gets really hard to concentrate.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

uakram said:


> hmm do remember that the questions usually end up different(or at least slightly different), the ET I took on the first of Aug, only had one question that ahaque mentioned.
> 
> So just study everything? well how much you can, since you just have to pass. Afterall when on vacation in Pk, it gets really hard to concentrate.


But even if the questions aren't word-for-word, the ones ahaque posted still give me a better idea of what to focus my studying on. Studying everything is harder than it sounds, lol. And I'm not on vacation here in Pakistan...I moved here as of mid-June with my family. Being on vacation doesn't make it difficult for me to concentrate, but not knowing what exactly to study does. Especially chemistry...everything I've reviewed regarding chemistry has gone over my head like it did when I learned it the first time around in high school, lol.


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Well you do know that most of the questions are related to Bio and Chem.
When exactly are you going to give the ET?

You can prep yourself according to the time span.
Most of the questions asked can easily be determined by the elimination method, which is great. So that should def put you at ease 

Theres no negative marking, so you can answer everything as well. Plus its not that hard, most of the questions asked are pretty basic.

So Good luck!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

uakram said:


> Well you do know that most of the questions are related to Bio and Chem.
> When exactly are you going to give the ET?
> 
> You can prep yourself according to the time span.
> ...


Yeah, I know that it's mostly Bio and Chem, so I've looked at basic topic overviews on SAT II prep websites. I'm giving it this Saturday. I've spent two and a half days studying already, and I plan to put in some time today, tomorrow, and Friday as well. If the elimination method can be used, there's no penalty for incorrect answers and the questions are basic, then it's all good, lol. Thanks for the luck, and for all your help!


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats fouz! 

I cleared the test aswell and have to make the payment, but I have so many questions about what happens after that, especially since i plan to stay in the hostel.


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

maybe its best you visit the hostels and ask the seniors there how its like. Thats the best way you'll find out the atmosphere in the hostels.


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

did anyone take the entrance test on the 15th? There were only 5 other candidates with me, but i hope you guys all made it!



uakram said:


> maybe its best you visit the hostels and ask the seniors there how its like. Thats the best way you'll find out the atmosphere in the hostels.


Yes, I'm planning on doing that very soon! Thanks


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

dureh said:


> did anyone take the entrance test on the 15th? There were only 5 other candidates with me, but i hope you guys all made it!


I took the test on the 22nd, and I found out that I passed (even though I felt that the entry test was quite difficult)! Hopefully you passed as well the others who took the test with you.


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

congrats on passing Faarina. I'm planning on taking it sometime in late September


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> congrats on passing Faarina. I'm planning on taking it sometime in late September


Thanks, man. After having taking the test myself, I can offer better advice on it. For one thing (well, in our version, at least) it was mostly CHEMISTRY and then a couple biology and physics questions apiece so brush up on your Chem if you haven't already. There were also random questions which have nothing to do with anything...enlighten me as to how knowing the length of the moon cycle will test my mettle as a potential doctor. And don't even get me started on the numerous spelling mistakes on the test, lol. If you want, I can post up some of the questions that I remember if that will help you at all with focusing your studies.


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

definitely post some questions please!


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> I took the test on the 22nd, and I found out that I passed (even though I felt that the entry test was quite difficult)! Hopefully you passed as well the others who took the test with you.


Yes, i passed 
Congrats on passing it! I have to agree, after writing the test, i was a bit nervous since i thought it was a bit difficult.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

dureh said:


> Yes, i passed
> Congrats on passing it! I have to agree, after writing the test, i was a bit nervous since i thought it was a bit difficult.


Thanks...congrats to you too. I found it difficult because it asked mostly about chemistry-related topics (and I am completely hopeless at chemistry), but yeah other than that, it was tolerable. Thank God it's behind us and we're both in! 



imran.sheikh said:


> definitely post some questions please!


Here the ones I remember:

* Which animal has no need of a gallbladder? (the options were cat, lion, man, and goat...I picked man, but I wasn't sure)
* What is the length of the moon cycle?
* What is the scientific name for sugar cane (or something along those lines)? It gave four different weird-sounding options...you can probably Google the answer.
* What is horsepower?
* What can boric acid NOT be used for?
* Which blood type is the universal donor?
* How much air can human lungs hold when fully inflated?
* How much of our body weight is the weight of our skeleton?
* Who is a famous scientist who wrote 200 manuscripts (I picked Ibn-e-Sina)
* Which weight has the most gravitational potential energy (and it gives four different scenarios)?
* What bacteria causes syphilis?
* What correctly describes the date palm (regarding its "gender")?
* What does calcium bear the most resemblence to (options were: Ca, Cr, both of these elements, and none of these elements)
* There was also question about what the total atomic mass of a compound chemical is, in which you had to add together the individual atomic mass of each chemical within the compound. 

There was stuff about currents, electrical circuits, simple harmonic motion, and fixing a weak signal. My recommendation is to focus the bulk of your studies on chemistry topics and give some time to physics basics. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

very helpful post Faarina, thanks


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> very helpful post Faarina, thanks


No problem, man, anytime!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

I am officially enrolled!!!! (payed the tuition a few days ago) hope to see you guys there!!!


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats, fouz! By the way, will you be staying in the hostel?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

fouz said:


> I am officially enrolled!!!! (payed the tuition a few days ago) hope to see you guys there!!!


Congrats, fouz...can't wait to see you next month!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

anno said:


> Congrats, fouz! By the way, will you be staying in the hostel?


Thanks, nope-planning to stay with family...but my parents are considering getting a room just in case the "halaat" get bad *so I can have a safe place to stay for a night and won't have to go out--I don't know if the DIMC people will agree though. lets see.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

fouz said:


> Thanks, nope-planning to stay with family...but my parents are considering getting a room just in case the "halaat" get bad *so I can have a safe place to stay for a night and won't have to go out--I don't know if the DIMC people will agree though. lets see.


My parents were thinking about doing the same thing. My dad asked Dr. Tayyaba at the admissions office if we could get a room later in the year, and she said it was fine so you're set if your parents want to do that then.


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah my dad was thinking the same thing. Same reason as well. And as mentioned, we can always get a room later on in the year if we want to.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

InshAllah, the "halaat" will stay fine and none of us will need to get a room in the hostels later in the year though.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No need to bump this thread- thanks.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> No need to bump this thread- thanks.


Will keep that in mind.


----------



## Zafar.Ishaq (Sep 2, 2009)

hey guys good luck with your admissions i am a 3rd year student at DIMC I am from the 1st batch if you guys need any help let me know.

and I am looking for a roommate at my place in malir Cantt it is right by the school 10 mins drive. malir cantt is the safest place to live in all of karachi let me know if you interested.

zafar ishaq


----------



## jugnoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Does any body know any chem questions because that is my weakest point and I have to take this test on sept 19. Please any questions will be helpful.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

jugnoo said:


> Does any body know any chem questions because that is my weakest point and I have to take this test on sept 19. Please any questions will be helpful.


Check out the other DIMC threads, I posted up the questions I remembered from the entry test on there. Maybe it'll help? Good luck!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Check out the other DIMC threads, I posted up the questions I remembered from the entry test on there. Maybe it'll help? Good luck!


Hey, you posted the questions on this thread also..they are on page 5.. 



fouz said:


> Jugnoo here are the ones posted by faarina
> Here the ones I remember:
> 
> * Which animal has no need of a gallbladder? (the options were cat, lion, man, and goat...I picked man, but I wasn't sure)
> ...


 
The answer to the first one is goat. universal donor-O ...some of the other ones are really obvious while i was clueless on others...don't worry you will do fine I honestly thought i would fail.


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

oh yeah, the lunar month question really threw me b/c I knew it was lik 29 or 29.5, not 28, 27, 27.3, 27.5 like the choices they gave us... but the OLD lunar calendar with 13 months in from like the time of the Tudors in england had 28 days in it... so yeah I guess that's the answer..... weird yes?

Boric acid can't be used for ______; I think the answer choices were eye wash, furnace covers and ceramics (or somethign like that), a soda bottle, or medical antiseptic (I think the answer was soda bottle... but I really have no idea... but did you know, boric acid powder is what they use to make Carrom boards to decrease friction and speed up play? interesting...)

... Skelatal system is 20% of the bodies mass... which was none of the choices (16, 17, 18, 19) so choose the largest

...well yes... this entry exam was fun =D so don't stress about it, there are tons of spelling/grammar mistakes that'd make you cringe, but whatevs


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

why did you guys have to take the entry test?


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

everyone had to take the entry test....


----------



## ahaque (Jun 21, 2009)

boric acid cannot be used for ____

soda bottle is the answer


----------



## jugnoo (Aug 26, 2009)

ok Guys thanks for the questions but I m having a little trouble finding some of the answers. Can you please post some answers to theses questions
1 the name of a muslim scientist ( something about, hes really famous and wrote alot of books) 
2 Who is a famous scientist who wrote 200 manuscripts (I picked Ibn-e-Sina)
3 What correctly describes the date palm (regarding its "gender")?
4 What does calcium bear the most resemblence to (options were: Ca, Cr, both of 
these elements, and none of these elements)
5 The amount of Calcium that deposits in a childs bone(percentage)


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

jugnoo said:


> ok Guys thanks for the questions but I m having a little trouble finding some of the answers. Can you please post some answers to theses questions
> 1 the name of a muslim scientist ( something about, hes really famous and wrote alot of books)
> 2 Who is a famous scientist who wrote 200 manuscripts (I picked Ibn-e-Sina)
> 3 What correctly describes the date palm (regarding its "gender")?
> ...


The first two are the exact same question...go with Ibn-e-Sina. For the second one, I picked bisexual because it has both male and female parts. For the third one, I picked Ca. I had no idea for the last one, just guess, lol.


----------



## pimsomoti (Sep 6, 2009)

jugnoo said:


> ok Guys thanks for the questions but I m having a little trouble finding some of the answers. Can you please post some answers to theses questions
> 1 the name of a muslim scientist ( something about, hes really famous and wrote alot of books)
> 2 Who is a famous scientist who wrote 200 manuscripts (I picked Ibn-e-Sina)
> 3 What correctly describes the date palm (regarding its "gender")?
> ...


hey, the amount of Ca that deposits in a childs bone is something around 44%. and Faarina is right on the rest of them. lol, these questions dont have much to do with medical school. but its all fun and games man.


oh yea, and the moon cycle is 29 days.

i like your quote faarina, never thought of it that way.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

pimsomoti said:


> hey, the amount of Ca that deposits in a childs bone is something around 44%. and Faarina is right on the rest of them. lol, these questions dont have much to do with medical school. but its all fun and games man.
> 
> 
> oh yea, and the moon cycle is 29 days.
> ...


Why thank you!


----------



## wardahkhan87 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi! I will be attending DIMC this fall Inshallah, my entry test date is September 26th. I have this model exam from DMC for this year and it looks pretty detailed and has a 100 questions instead of 50. I was wondering if that is the kind of exam I will be taking??? Also, exams for DMC, DIMC, and SMC, are they all the same?

I am super scared!! HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## CharmingRimz (Mar 23, 2009)

wardahkhan87 said:


> Hi! I will be attending DIMC this fall Inshallah, my entry test date is September 26th. I have this model exam from DMC for this year and it looks pretty detailed and has a 100 questions instead of 50. I was wondering if that is the kind of exam I will be taking??? Also, exams for DMC, DIMC, and SMC, are they all the same?
> 
> I am super scared!! HELP PLEASE!!!!


 
Seriously there is noooo need to worry, I went in freaking out and came out thinking, "What questions did I just answer....?" but then I got a message saying that I passed a few hours later. The test was okay, not too hard, not too easy, but definitely passable :] No need to freak out! And if you really want to study for it, like I did cause I was freaking out, just look at some questions in the biology SAT 2s :] Goodluck!!!!


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

the test has two versions one is the math the other is physics. I picked the math one but out of the questions posted only 2 or 3 of them were on the math version.


----------



## wardahkhan87 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks charmingrims!!! a few words of encouragement help a lot!!! and dubya0 should I pick the physics one or the math one? I'm still a little confused on that...I've been reading the SAT books and making note cards but I don't know if that will be enough because this stuff was way back in High School for me which was 4 years ago... and during my bachelors none of the basics were repeated...


----------



## pimsomoti (Sep 6, 2009)

wardahkhan87 said:


> Thanks charmingrims!!! a few words of encouragement help a lot!!! and dubya0 should I pick the physics one or the math one? I'm still a little confused on that...I've been reading the SAT books and making note cards but I don't know if that will be enough because this stuff was way back in High School for me which was 4 years ago... and during my bachelors none of the basics were repeated...


theres not that big of a difference between the physics and math, i didnt get to choose regardless. but the test is real simple, 50 questions, need 40% (20 questions right) to pass, for physics just use common sense, youre bound to get em right since it not very advanced physics, for chem, just study over the very MERE basics, you should be alright. and for bio, i realized that there were a lot of questions on animal and plant reproduction, so that is something you should just skim over really quick in the SAT 2 books (preferably kaplan). IT IS NOT DIFFICULT. DONT STRESS. really, you will find it easy and will pass inshallah, its just a formality afterall!


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

i would advise you to take the one you are good at be it math or physics. don't worry i took it today and thought that i failed but i actually passed so don't worry just study the basics. 

i have a question, after you find out you have passed the entrance exam what do you have to do next to get admission into DIMC because i tried calling them and they would not pick up the phone.


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

Whoa, yeah, don't stress you'll be fine InshAllah, I thought it was going to be super hard too and studied physics like crazy, yeah used my knowledge for like 3 questions and it was like basic stuff too, Have you seen the questions that we had that we posted some place earlier? that should give you an idea of the exam


----------



## wardahkhan87 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!!! I did take a look at the questions that were posted earlier in the thread Jawairiya and they helped a lot!!! I'm still a bit scared but I guess that feeling is gonna stay until I actually take the test, lol. Thanks a lot again!! I love this forum such great help!!!!


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

plus if you're worried about the seats being filled up, well don't worry. I took the test on the 19 and when i turned in my pay order i was around the 63 or 64 person to apply and i found out 2 hours after the test that i passed. which was faster than i expected.


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

You took the entrance exam today? (recently lol), Congrats on Passing!


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

I have yet to take this entrance exam, and besides Faarina's questions she posted, my study list includes:

Study animal and plant reproduction
Botany
Basic Physics (I'm generally good with conceptual physics)
Chemistry.. and lots of it

-------------------

any other recommendations?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> I have yet to take this entrance exam, and besides Faarina's questions she posted, my study list includes:
> 
> Study animal and plant reproduction
> Botany
> ...


What you have posted is MORE than enough...thanks, Imran. I'm sure this will be super helpful for others!


----------



## faizan67 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quick question, for a foriegn n\student which serves better DIMC or DMC or are they the same ??? reputation wise DMC is much for recognised and old. DIMC is fairly new and does not even have a single batch yet that graduated.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Take a look at http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/484-new-dow-international-college.html. That thread has tons of info about DIMC -- pros and cons.


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I am new here and planning to go DIMC this fall. They have recently bumped up the fees to 15000 dollars and unforunate people like me even from states cant afford it. I was just wondering if they do help students sort out there financial problems or there is no hope for me at all since i cant do self finance.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

sehqur said:


> Hi guys, I am new here and planning to go DIMC this fall. They have recently bumped up the fees to 15000 dollars and unforunate people like me even from states cant afford it. I was just wondering if they do help students sort out there financial problems or there is no hope for me at all since i cant do self finance.


At this point in time, I don't believe that DIMC offers any financial help. But you're certainly welcome to try asking...maybe they'll change their policy and start if enough people enquire?


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

it has became more like a business for them now. I was told to turn in 15000 dollars and i am in, but make sure non of ur payments get delayed otherwise you will get kicked out the very next day. Its all about money, they care less for students.


----------



## ballplaya377 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am joining DIMC. Just a question on the Fee payment. What is the best way to pay, through bank draft or a direct deposit to dow university health science? How are most students paying?

thanks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quite a few pay by bank drafts, its more safe if you ask me...


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

sehqur said:


> it has became more like a business for them now. I was told to turn in 15000 dollars and i am in, but make sure non of ur payments get delayed otherwise you will get kicked out the very next day. Its all about money, they care less for students.


... just wanted to point out.... its a new college being built from the ground up, that has only been in existence for 4 ish years now.... they kind of need to be about business like that.... 

any university has a very business aspect to them... or else they wouldn't run...

but after a year here, the education is pretty solid if you work hard yourself and put in the hours, you should be solid... and don't expect it to be easy or necessarily smooth.... we're not paying for easy or smooth, we're paying for education *shrug* ... so I refute your statement of "It's all about money, they care less for students." they're just overwhelmed, so things are bumpy, but a lot of the administration has been helpful when you put in the extra effort yourself and make it easier for them, you can't expect an institution in pakistan to suddenly rise to meet the expectations you have elsewhere, pakistan is not a piece of cake, it takes a lot to change stuff here sometimes, and DIMC is so new, I think they're doing a great job for their age 

but also that is just an angle from my point of view



... also
....
if you want smooth, polish, and posh with a rockingly organized administration that gives you no trouble... um dimc is not the place for you  Not Yet anyhow, it will get there, it is already getting there in the year's time I've been here, the construction and changes are Pretty Awesome , and we would know what rough education is, try dysfunctional or no a/cs and weird chairs and small cramped classrooms, the new batch has no idea, what with your being in the shiny huge a/c-ed new building from day one =P with Actual Roads no less, I see no reason for any complaint  think of the conditions the first four batches endured, much has changed, and will change (for the Best InshAllah  )

Remember: Campuses like Agha Khan were not built in a day nor without Loads of money  




__________
Sorry if that was long and tedius.... I'm just kinda sick of people putting us down and taking their frustration out on things without looking at the big picture  or just off handedly making remarks which really don't do much to change anything but cause bad feelings  etc 

Be Positive, People (but also practical)


----------



## sweetlilpaki (Nov 29, 2010)

@ imran sheikh and other past overseas applicants who have been accepted to aku or other medical schools in pk: hey im an overseas students looking forward to apply to aku. I am currently a senior in High School and have not completed physics entirely. So do you think it is beneficial if i take a year off and enter a community college and prepare myself for the exams for March 2012? also whats the current stats for aku students who are coming for residencies in USA?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

It depends on you...if you've completed physics before the admissions start and fully prepared for the test then go for it. If not, then take a year off and go to community college and study for the test aswell. However, dont keep Aga Khan your only option if you plan on coming to Pakistan for medical school. Your not sure if you're guaranteed a spot because it's highly competitive.
Most of the AKU graduates go for residencies in the US and the passing rate for USMLE is higher than 90%.


----------



## turtlelover12 (Dec 27, 2010)

hey guys. I was just wondering about the annual fees for DIMC. Is it 10,000 dollars a year or 15,000? i read on here its 10 but on their 2010 brochure they said it was 15 for the 1st and 2nd semester. Any clarification would be great! thanks.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

09rkhalid said:


> US_medstudent, what is the difference between the semester and annual system? and is it competitive to get in? Thanks for all your help!


in a year for high school students in USA there are three semesters ( fall sep-jan, spring feb-jun, and summer jul-aug) Each semester is divide in to three marking periods. every marking period have 2 exams, but in final marking period theres a final exam as well, but passing the final doesn't mean you pass the class. You have to pass other exams and attendance ( you can take only two days off in each semester with doctor's note, and even with the doctor's note they take off 2 points from your scores with out doctor's note 5 points off) and class work is very importend Lab is 25 %. Each class gives one credit and five days a week for 45 mints. after passing the classe or geting 2-3 credits in each science subject you must have to pass the regent exam of your state. The end
i don't know how annual system work. hope this is the answer to you question


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

turtlelover12 said:


> hey guys. I was just wondering about the annual fees for DIMC. Is it 10,000 dollars a year or 15,000? i read on here its 10 but on their 2010 brochure they said it was 15 for the 1st and 2nd semester. Any clarification would be great! thanks.


It was $10,000 for the batches above mine and $12,000 for my batch (4th batch). 5th batch students had to pay $15,000. So you'll have to pay at least $15,000 if not more depending on when you decide to apply.


----------

